# Need help choosing



## JackalR (12/4/15)

Hey guys,

As the thread states, I need some help to decide on a rda.

I hsve the dark horse and its great for flavour as many of you say. Love it.

Now im looking at more of the cloud chasing rda. Im looking at either going for the doge v2 or the airek rda. Any thoughts?

On a side question I see some guys use pure vg for cloud chasing. Is it locally available at say dischem and is it possible to put flavour in it without doing the diy route, just a simple few drops of essence so that it has some flavour.


----------



## zadiac (12/4/15)

To your first question:
Either the Doge V2 or the Airek will be great for cloud chasing. Why not get both? 

To your second question:
VG is available at Spar, Pick n Pay, Dischem, Clicks, etc. Look for a see-through bottle called "Dolly Varden". It's pure BP grade VG.
http://dischem.co.za/product-view/21967/dolly-varden-glycerine-250ml (They are R21,** at Spar)
Will be under the skin care or baby products.

Happy cloud chasing


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/4/15)

In my cloud chasing opinion, I would say that the dark horse itself is an amazing cloud chasing atty. Just need to nail your build and wicking in it and you're good to go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/4/15)

JackalR said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As the thread states, I need some help to decide on a rda.
> 
> ...



I have a dodge v2 authentic and am very happy with it.

Its quite a versatile little RDA. It can produce great flavour but can also be set up for clouds. 

You can get them from here http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/congrevape-doge-v2-authentic


----------



## JackalR (13/4/15)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'm pretty happy with the dark horse I got I just want another rda, but I think I will get the vg first though. Is there any way to add flavour to it without buying alot of diy products


----------



## JW Flynn (13/4/15)

jip jip jip, that doge v2 man, loving it to bits... I have been using it non stop probably 2 months now, the flavor is excellent and the clouds are just as good... 

as for your VG, yes, you would be able to give it some flavor... most definitely , but.... this will be like DIY, you will need to get yourself some flavors from some one like skyblue and add that to the mix... I have myself not done a 100% vg bled to date, the highest I have gone was 90/10 and currently my sweet spot is 85/15... but no one stops you from trying it @ 100%, hehe... Perhaps just adjust your flavoring a bit... for the most part with TFA juices it is recommended to add 5% to your mixes, but perhaps with 100% vg, try it a bit higher....

to give you an idea, I have on the 90/10 mixes that I have done got a max of 6.5 % TFA flavoring in, and the taste is brilliant, so just play with it... a simple one that works right out of the bottle would be perhaps RY4 Double... but that is purely up to you, for me it's a daily all day long vape 

let us know how you get along with this one


----------



## free3dom (13/4/15)

JackalR said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I'm pretty happy with the dark horse I got I just want another rda, but I think I will get the vg first though. Is there any way to add flavour to it without buying alot of diy products



SkyBlue just got some organic (i.e. VG based) strawberry flavouring...this should do very well to flavour up your VG without adding any harshness to it. You can find it here


----------



## JackalR (20/4/15)

Thanks man will definitely check it out


----------

